

Ask HN: Introduction to web design? - jamii

Can anyone recommend a place to find the absolute basics I need to know to create simple, easy-to-use, cross-browser interfaces? I understand the principles behind html/css/js and I've worked on server-side software. Where I fall down is in taking the design in my head and translating it into an actual page. I would prefer to avoid anything aimed at non-programmers because the signal to noise ratio is maddening.
======
jokull
Don't underestimate how ITERATIVE the design process is. Do something then
tweak it, then do it again then tweak it.

Don't think that everything is ruined and hopeless just because you can't get
your ideas down right away. Iterate!

------
jamii
I eventually found <http://www.betaversion.org/~stefano/linotype/news/169/>

This is exactly what I was after - step by step instructions, decisions made
for me, gotchas explained. I highly recommend it for anyone else in the same
position.

